# interactive map that shows every bomb dropped on London during The Blitz



## bobbysocks (Dec 6, 2012)

in another thread there was discussion of bombing of cities during the war. i am not attempting to make any political statement nor am i trying to prove a point. this was just posted on another forum i belong to and i thought it was interesting and eye opening....

The astonishing interactive map that show EVERY bomb dropped on London during the Blitz | Mail Online


----------



## evangilder (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow! It's amazing that anyone was alive when you look at the aggregate map. They really took a pounding. Gotta admire the British spirit.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2012)

I agree Eric! Nice find Bobbysocks, thank you for sharing!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. Very neat to see where all the bombs fell. Kind of puts a perspective to the Blitz.


----------



## Gixxerman (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow, ghastly yet very interesting stuff. 
One of the streets I used to live in was hit - I knew about this (and later V2 strikes), you could see the change in colour of the brick in the terraced housing where the bombed gap was rebuilt as a house.
Amazing to see so many hits.
London as they said at the time plainly did could 'take it'. 
Pity the poor sods under that bombardment.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 7, 2012)

after playing with that map for awhile i wondered if there were the same kind of maps for other cities in Europe like berlin, etc. in digging i discovered this function of google earth where you can turn back time and see what certain cities looked like in the air during ww2......i never knew this. and in case you didnt either check this out...

Historical WWII imagery now available in Google Earth


----------



## stona (Dec 7, 2012)

It demonstrates quite nicely that you could hit a target the size of a city,most of the time. We (the British) knew that.
Steve


----------



## yulzari (Dec 7, 2012)

I have seen the hardcopy equivalent for Plymouth and it is noticeably denser than the London one, allowing for the differing sizes of cities. Not to minimise what Londoners had to put up with from 1940 to 1945 (yes children, London was still receiving bombs in 1945.)


----------



## stona (Dec 7, 2012)

And the apologists will notice that it seems to have been the centre of Plymouth that was targeted,particularly heavily damaged in the March 1941 raids. Remarkably little damage was done to the extensive naval installations,unless you count the Royal Naval Barracks at Keyham.
The only two buildings to survive in the city centre were both of recent construction. The National Westminster bank (Bedford St) and the Western Morning News Agency (Frankfort St).

In 1941,particularly at night,you bombed what you could hit.

From “Blitz: An Account of Hitler’s Aerial War Over Plymouth in March 1941, and the Events that Followed”, Devon Books, Exeter, 1991.

Steve


----------



## Readie (Dec 7, 2012)

stona said:


> And the apologists will notice that it seems to have been the centre of Plymouth that was targeted,particularly heavily damaged in the March 1941 raids. Remarkably little damage was done to the extensive naval installations,unless you count the Royal Naval Barracks at Keyham.
> The only two buildings to survive in the city centre were both of recent construction. The National Westminster bank (Bedford St) and the Western Morning News Agency (Frankfort St).
> 
> In 1941,particularly at night,you bombed what you could hit.
> ...




Quite so Steve,
The Plymouth Library has a 'bomb map' showing where every bomb fell on Plymouth. As already commented the revisionists may like to note that its was civilian housing that was hit time and time again.
Interestingly also, there is a map of 1939 Plymouth and a clear overlay of post war Plymouth showing the differences clearly.
Plymouth tends to be overlooked when people talk about the 'blitz'. The City of Plymouth can claim to be one of the most bombed in Britain. T
he Cities motto 'Resurgam' says it all....
John


----------



## stona (Dec 7, 2012)

Here's a few snapshots from a private collection. I can only go with the original captions as I wouldn't recognise Plymouth from the images.

Looking up Drake Circus







Old Town Street






A well known stout's advertisement had survived. I bet you couldn't get a pint though.






My grandmother was in that well known heart of industry Canterbury when it got a load in 1942. Demolition complete and it looks like what we'd call recycling has started.






Cheers

Steve


----------



## davebender (Dec 7, 2012)

Most 1940 to 1941 German bombs were aimed at the Port of London. I didn't realize it was so far up the river.


----------



## Readie (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for posting those pictures Steve.
I have pictures that I will scan and post.
There was a lot of demolishing in Plymouth after the war to make way for the new city centre which took years and years to finish.
I can see why people wanted something modern and new but, Canterbury torn down the post war concrete building at the top of the high street where most of the bomb damage was and rebuilt them in the historic style they were originally. Canterbury is the better for that.
Plymouth's post war city centre is a little bleak by comparison...a flawed concept to be honest.
Cheers
John


----------



## Readie (Dec 7, 2012)

davebender said:


> View attachment 218215
> 
> 
> I didn't realize it was so far up the river.



haha...very good dave.
American wit


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2012)

Saw this on the BBC earlier. Certainly a remarkable record, London really did take a pounding (as did many other places).


----------



## davebender (Dec 7, 2012)

The Blitz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> The first deliberate air raids on London were mainly aimed at the Port of London, causing severe damage.[39] Late in the afternoon of 7 September 1940, the Germans began Operation Loge (after the character in Wagner's ring cycle) and Seeschlange (Sea Snake), the air offensives against London and other industrial cities. Loge continued for 57 nights.[74] A total of 348 bombers and 617 fighters took part in the attack.[75][76]




*Surrey Docks. 7 September 1940.*


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2012)

Was there anything of strategic importance in what is now Hyde Park?


----------



## davebender (Dec 7, 2012)

Surrey Commercial Docks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> The Surrey Commercial Docks were a large group of docks in Rotherhithe on the south bank (the Surrey side) of the Thames in South East London. The docks operated in one form or another from 1696 to 1969. *Most were subsequently filled in and redeveloped for residential housing*, and the area is now known as Surrey Quays, although the name Surrey Docks is retained for the electoral ward.



Now we know why so many bomb hits appear to be in residential areas. The area wasn't residential during WWII.


----------



## tyrodtom (Dec 7, 2012)

Why so few bombs in the Thames? You can actually trace the course of the Thames by the abscence of bombs on the survey.

Did the bombs that landed in the river in most cases not explode, so they never got recorded, or recovered, so they're not on the survey ?
Or was the Luftwaffe's accuracy good enough to not waste bombs on a river, but not good enough to miss civilian areas ?


----------



## Gixxerman (Dec 7, 2012)

davebender said:


> Surrey Commercial Docks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Now we know why so many bomb hits appear to be in residential areas. The area wasn't residential during WWII.



From your earlier post



davebender said:


> View attachment 218215
> 
> 
> Most 1940 to 1941 German bombs were aimed at the Port of London. I didn't realize it was so far up the river.



Try looking at that whole map again Dave, the riverside is but a fraction of the places that were bombed.


----------



## stona (Dec 8, 2012)

One bomb landed on the square (the central area where the pitches are prepared) of Lords cricket ground. Now that is worthy of retaliation!

The docks extended along the river for miles but the idea that you can seperate them from residential areas is ridiculous.

This is a non scaled sketch of the docks as they were at the end of the nineteenth century.







Many of the wharfs and pools were lined by warehouses but one street back was typically some of the poorest housing in London. Overcrowded terraced houses,what we call "back to backs". This type of housing proved vulnerable to blast damage. A bomb might demolish one house and leave half a dozen others uninhabitable and irrepairable,awaiting demolition.

The interactive map just demonstrates how inaccurate bombing was at the time.

Steve


----------



## yulzari (Dec 8, 2012)

stona said:


> And the apologists will notice that it seems to have been the centre of Plymouth that was targeted,particularly heavily damaged in the March 1941 raids. Remarkably little damage was done to the extensive naval installations,unless you count the Royal Naval Barracks at Keyham.
> The only two buildings to survive in the city centre were both of recent construction. The National Westminster bank (Bedford St) and the Western Morning News Agency (Frankfort St)
> 
> Steve



I have commented on this previously but the Dockyard in Devonport (Plymouth) was covered by smoke generators so the only visible target was the City. Bombers came in from the East to avoid the anti aircraft fire from the dockyard in the west, the anti aicraft guns in the Sound and Breakwater plus the naval vessels anchored in the Sound to the south and the high land of the moors to the north. Creep back made Lufwaffe bomb aimers drop just short of their intended site so early ones fell on the western edge of the city and later ones crept east as successive bomb aimers dropped just a bit short. 

That is why my house in the east of the city is surrounded by post war rebuilt houses filling in the gaps in the terraced housing and my cellar has a spring running through it in very wet weather caused by a ground crack courtesy of a 110kg german bomb.


----------



## stona (Dec 8, 2012)

Did they activate the smokescreen at night?
The March 20/21 raid was a bit of a **** up by the Luftwaffe not least of all because the first bombers arrived,and bombed,before the illuminators dropped their flares.The worst casualties from this raid were at the City Hospital Maternity Ward where 19 children and 4 nurses were amongst the dead.
The raid of 21/22 March went according to plan. The illuminators were reported orbiting for twenty minutes before finally dropping their flares. Presumably they marked the intended target and the city centre was devastated.
On both these occasions the attack was indeed from the Nort East. The bombers arrived between 8.40 and 9.00 pm. on both nights. It would have been dark. 
Steve


----------



## davebender (Dec 8, 2012)

HyperWar: The Battle of Britain--A German Perspective


> In 1938, even well-qualified bomber crews could achieve only a two percent bombing accuracy in high-level, horizontal attacks (up to 13,500 feet), and twelve to twenty-five percent accuracy in low level attacks against targets of between 165 to 330 feet in radius



What altitude did Luftwaffe bombers typically use when attacking the London Docklands?


----------



## davebender (Dec 8, 2012)

This answers a lot of questions.
Document 43. German plan of attack on London


> d). Flying altitudes after rendezvous with fighters:
> KG 30 = 5,000 - 5,500 metres (16,400 - 18,000 feet).
> KG I = 6,000 - 6.500 metres (19,700 - 21,300 feet).
> KG 76 = 5,000 - 5,500 metres (16,400 - 18,000 feet).
> To stagger heights as above will provide maximum concentration of attacking force. On return flight some loss of altitude is permissible, in order to cross the English coast at approximately 4,000 metres (13,000 feet).



From those heights less then 2% of German bombs are likely to fall within 100 meters of the aiming point. Areas within a mile or so of Docklands aiming points are likely to be plastered.


----------



## stona (Dec 8, 2012)

davebender said:


> Areas within a mile or so of Docklands aiming points are likely to be plastered.



And in fact an area considerably larger than that was plastered which again demonstrates ( as I keep saying) just how inaccurate bombing was at this time.

On a North/South axis bombs (not just the odd one) fell from Hatfield to Dorking,neither of which would be considered London even today. They are about 40 miles apart as the crow flies. The East/West distribution is similar.

Some non-British members might not appreciate the scale of the map.If you were a Luftwaffe crew aiming at the docks and your bombs fell at the extremes you had missed by twenty miles.
Even the bombs that fell in and around Hyde Park are at least 5 miles from "Docklands".

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Readie (Dec 8, 2012)

tyrodtom said:


> Why so few bombs in the Thames? You can actually trace the course of the Thames by the abscence of bombs on the survey.
> 
> Did the bombs that landed in the river in most cases not explode, so they never got recorded, or recovered, so they're not on the survey ?
> Or was the Luftwaffe's accuracy good enough to not waste bombs on a river, but not good enough to miss civilian areas ?



The river Thames would be visible to the LW Tom, whether they had a cunning plan to bomb the river into submission only Herr Goering would know...
Charting the fall of all bombs would be a titanic job and many must still lie in the London clay.

Cheers
John


----------



## Readie (Dec 8, 2012)

Have a look at this link.
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=p...uFamA0AXFyYGQAw&ved=0CDEQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=679

Plymouth, Second World War (1939-1945)* |* 1941* |* Plymouth Blitz - The March Raids

To quote Gerald Wasley: 'There was no running away for those caught in this air raid, there was no escape, perhaps worst of all there was no way of retaliating'.

That would come later, but to our revisionist chums it goes a way to explain the desire to 'hit back'.

Cheers
John


----------



## stona (Dec 8, 2012)

Readie said:


> The river Thames would be visible to the LW Tom, whether they had a cunning plan to bomb the river into submission only Herr Goering would know...
> Charting the fall of all bombs would be a titanic job and many must still lie in the London clay.
> 
> Cheers
> John



I don't see how the bombs that fell into the river would have been mapped,even if they had exploded. It's not as if someone could come along days or weeks later and note the damage 
Many of the bombs would have been incendiaries which would leave no trace in the river.I suspect that the bombing distribution would carry on uninterrupted across the river.Like John I suspect that many HE bombs remain buried deep in the clay of the river bed. The Thames is tidal and certainly to the East of the city the bombs may have fallen onto mudflats to be concealed by the next incoming tide.

Goering's plan to bomb the river into submission obviously failed,otherwise Spike Milligan couldn't have written that the Thames smelt like sh*t, "no wonder there's no fish in it".



Cheers

Steve


----------



## Readie (Dec 8, 2012)

stona said:


> I don't see how the bombs that fell into the river would have been mapped,even if they had exploded. It's not as if someone could come along days or weeks later and note the damage
> Goering's plan to bomb the river into submission obviously failed,otherwise Spike Milligan couldn't have written that the Thames smelt like sh*t, "no wonder there's no fish in it".
> Cheers
> Steve




Haven't you heard of the Royal Bomb Splash Observer Corps Steve?
Maybe Goering was trying to help with dredging the Thames and we have misunderstood the whole reason for the Blitz...

Cheers
John


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 9, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> Was there anything of strategic importance in what is now Hyde Park?



Errr...it was Hyde Park then, too. The Hyde estate was "obtained" by Henry VIII. James I allowed limited access to the gentry and the park was opened to the general public by Charles I in 1637. opened Gotta watch out for all those killer ducks and the top-secret attack rowing boats on the Serpentine!


----------



## stona (Dec 9, 2012)

buffnut453 said:


> Gotta watch out for all those killer ducks and the top-secret attack rowing boats on the Serpentine!



And the highly trained gangs of anti-panzer squirrels. Tough buggers these,who'll savage you to death for a hazelnut.

Steve


----------



## stona (Dec 9, 2012)

I've had a good look at that site now and have managed to pull out the bombing from just the first night of the blitz.






Those familiar with London will be able to see,with much less information overlaid,that there was an effort by the Luftwaffe to attack the docks. There are definite concentrations of bombs in the areas in which the docks and their facilities were to be found. Having said that the hopeless inaccuracy of the bombing is demonstrated for all to see.Bombs in Tooting,Hammersmith,Walthamstow and the like are a loooong way off the intended targets.

I wonder if the concentration around Hammersmith,which happens to lie on a Northward bend of the river,as did the docks,though further East, was a case of mis-identification

Steve


----------



## Glider (Dec 9, 2012)

stona said:


> I don't see how the bombs that fell into the river would have been mapped,even if they had exploded. It's not as if someone could come along days or weeks later and note the damage
> Many of the bombs would have been incendiaries which would leave no trace in the river.I suspect that the bombing distribution would carry on uninterrupted across the river.Like John I suspect that many HE bombs remain buried deep in the clay of the river bed. The Thames is tidal and certainly to the East of the city the bombs may have fallen onto mudflats to be concealed by the next incoming tide.
> 
> Goering's plan to bomb the river into submission obviously failed,otherwise Spike Milligan couldn't have written that the Thames smelt like sh*t, "no wonder there's no fish in it".
> ...



I live close to SOuthend on the north bank of the Thames where it meets the sea. The bomb disposal teams are often out dealing with UXB's probably on average every 6-8 weeks. They go out at low tide to deal with them, the tide goes out about a mile so it takes a while. Once while I was there the disabling charge set off the main explosive in the bomb and a huge amount of mud was thrown up into the air. 
Its so common and the bombs are so far out, they don't close the seafront, they just get on with it.


----------



## stona (Dec 9, 2012)

The Luftwaffe also dropped a lot of parachute mines in the Thames estuary.
Steve


----------



## Glider (Dec 9, 2012)

We are more worried about a sunken merchant ship the SS Richard Montgomery, the masts of which can still be seen. She is very close to the main channel (about 200 yards) and contains approx 1,500 tons of explosive. The have waited so long now its probable that the explosive is too dangerous to move and all we can do is keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Readie (Dec 9, 2012)

Glider said:


> We are more worried about a sunken merchant ship the SS Richard Montgomery, the masts of which can still be seen. She is very close to the main channel (about 200 yards) and contains approx 1,500 tons of explosive. The have waited so long now its probable that the explosive is too dangerous to move and all we can do is keep our fingers crossed.



I'd worry about that too mate....

We dig up the occasional 500lb bomb here in Plymouth.Especially when post war buildings are demolished.
Luckily none have gone off...

Cheers
John


----------



## stona (Dec 9, 2012)

Glider said:


> We are more worried about a sunken merchant ship the SS Richard Montgomery,



It would make a proper mess of Sheerness if it went up!

A similar vessel blew up in the Channel off Folkestone with something of a bang causing much consternation though thankfully noone was injured.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Milosh (Dec 9, 2012)

Glider said:


> We are more worried about a sunken merchant ship the SS Richard Montgomery, the masts of which can still be seen. She is very close to the main channel (about 200 yards) and contains approx 1,500 tons of explosive. The have waited so long now its probable that the explosive is too dangerous to move and all we can do is keep our fingers crossed.



Be prepared,
Halifax explosion Dec 6 1917
Halifax explosion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Mont-Blanc carried 2,653 tonnes of various explosives, mostly picric acid.


----------



## Readie (Dec 9, 2012)

Milosh said:


> Be prepared,
> Halifax explosion Dec 6 1917
> Halifax explosion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Mont-Blanc carried 2,653 tonnes of various explosives, mostly picric acid.



SS Richard Montgomery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Ah yes, Canvey Island would disappear it that little lot went off..

But, there is a lot of unexploded ordnance elsewhere in Europe.

50,000 lb WWI Bomb Found Under Belgian Farm

Cheers
John


----------



## stona (Dec 9, 2012)

Readie said:


> Ah yes, Canvey Island would disappear it that little lot went off..



Would anyone care? Apologies to my old mate Wynney....Canvey Island born and bred,not forgetting the great Dr Feelgood 

Steve


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 9, 2012)

I heard that when Wimbledown Common was bombed it was a ploy by the LW to get rid of the Wombles and their blasted theme tune...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 9, 2012)

Glider said:


> I live close to SOuthend on the north bank of the Thames where it meets the sea. The bomb disposal teams are often out dealing with UXB's probably on average every 6-8 weeks. They go out at low tide to deal with them, the tide goes out about a mile so it takes a while. Once while I was there the disabling charge set off the main explosive in the bomb and a huge amount of mud was thrown up into the air.
> Its so common and the bombs are so far out, they don't close the seafront, they just get on with it.



as i was catching up on this thread after a couple days i was thinking how dangerous dredging would have to be in town like london...berlin...any place that was heavily bombed. if the ordnance didnt explode it would sink into the soft silt of the riverbed. I would imagine before any area is dredged it would have to be "swept". 

i also wonder why they delayed doing anything with the SS Richard Montgomery??? if that stuff is 60 years old there's no way of moving it now. the best they could do it probably blow it in place...and i dont think that is an option.


----------



## Glider (Dec 10, 2012)

Papers issued by the Government showed that they put cost first so didn't do anything. The main channel was of course swept and continue to swept when new channels are dredged. 
As an aside I used to work in Marine Insurance and the war premium for any dredging work in the channel is pretty high. When you think of the mines, bombs, ships aircraft lost over/in the channel in the 20th century you can see why


----------



## Glider (Dec 10, 2012)

Duplicate post


----------



## stona (Dec 10, 2012)

nuuumannn said:


> I heard that when Wimbledown Common was bombed it was a ploy by the LW to get rid of the Wombles and their blasted theme tune...



They missed them as well 

Steve


----------



## Edgar Brooks (Dec 10, 2012)

stona said:


> One bomb landed on the square (the central area where the pitches are prepared) of Lords cricket ground. Now that is worthy of retaliation!


It might have played havoc with transport, for a time, too; not everyone is aware that the GWR tracks ran/run through tunnels under Lords, and into Marylebone Station. I've only been inside Lords once, but under it dozens of times.
It would be interesting to see a similar map of Hull, which is claimed to have received more bombs, per square mile, than London; to their credit, the local council, when a building was destroyed but the facade remained standing, preserved the wall, and have since built onto the back of it, so preserving (or appearing to) at least part of the old city.


----------



## Milosh (Dec 10, 2012)

Here you go Edgar, THE HULL BLITZ - a HULL BOMB MAP


----------



## Edgar Brooks (Dec 10, 2012)

Milosh said:


> Here you go Edgar, THE HULL BLITZ - a HULL BOMB MAP


Thank you; I'll now pass the reference on to friends who live there, and have a deep abiding interest in Hull.


----------



## Readie (Dec 10, 2012)

Its easy to overlook the scale of the Blitz.
These places were the hardest hit.

London, Barrow-in-Furness, Bootle, Birkenhead, Wallasey, Birmingham, Bristol, Coventry, Exeter, Sheffield, Liverpool, Kingston upon Hull, Manchester, Portsmouth, Plymouth, Nottingham, Brighton, Eastbourne, Sunderland, and Southampton. Cardiff and Swansea in Wales, Belfast in Ireland as well as Aberdeen, Clydebank, Greenock, and Glasgow in Scotland were also repeatedly hit. These cities suffered the most. 

Bootle, Kingston upon Hull, and Coventry were almost wiped off the map due to repeated bombings.

Smaller raids hit Newcastle, York, Exeter and Bath in England and Edinburgh in Scotland.

The doodle bug hits are another matter.

Very few of these cities were as attractive after the post war rebuilds and its easy the 1950-60 concrete block buildings.
Such are the spoils of victory 

Cheers
John


----------



## Hop (Dec 10, 2012)

> interactive map that shows every bomb dropped on London during The Blitz



As far as I can see the map only shows the HE bombs, not incendiaries. It also excludes the first month of the blitz, which saw a fairly large proportion of the attacks on London.



> Its easy to overlook the scale of the Blitz.



Yes. British civilian deaths from German bombing:

1940
July - 258
August - 1,075
September - 6,954
October - 6,334
November - 4,588
December - 3,793
1941
January - 1,500
February - 789
March - 4,259
April - 6,065
May - 5,394

The Germans didn't begin keeping records until October 1940. German civilian air raid deaths:

1940
October, November, December - 349

1941 - 2,785

1942 - 4,327

It wasn't until the Hamburg firestorm in the summer of 1943 that the RAF caught up to the devastation the Luftwaffe had inflicted on the UK.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 10, 2012)

Hop said:


> The Germans didn't begin keeping records until October 1940. German civilian air raid deaths:
> 
> 1940
> October, November, December - 349
> ...



are those numbers accurate? for the entire year? i would have thought the number would have been way higher even in 41 and 42...i am surprised really. i am sure 43 through 45 are a lot different.


----------



## Readie (Dec 11, 2012)

This was the first proper hit back...Bombing of Cologne in World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia bobby.

Hop's figures need to include other attacks on British cities to fully reflect the death rate

John


----------



## Hop (Dec 11, 2012)

The figures for Germany are from one of the USSBS sub reports, "The effect of bombing on health and medical care in Germany". The report says the original source is the German statistical office. The USSBS report says checks were made to ensure the German report was accurate. The conclusion was it was reasonably accurate up to the attack on Hamburg, where deaths were underestimated (the German report shows 34,323 for July 1943, post war the figure is put at around 45,000). 1944 showed "wide discrepancies".

It seems logical to me that record keeping would be more accurate with smaller numbers of casualties. 

The full report can be read here: Catalog Record: The effect of bombing on health and medical... | Hathi Trust Digital Library



> i am sure 43 through 45 are a lot different



The Germans recorded 103,271 in 1943. The devastating effect of Hamburg is clear when you consider somewhere between a third and half of all the German civilian deaths by bombing in 1943 came in 1 night in Hamburg. In fact, the RAF probably killed as many that night as they had in the entire 4 years of war up to that point.

I'm not sure of the figures for 1944 and 1945 but the total number of German civilians killed in bombing is usually given as 500 - 600,000, so around 450,000 must have been killed in 1944 and 45.


The figures for the UK are from the totals released by the government at the end of each month. They cover the whole UK.


----------



## stona (Dec 11, 2012)

Hop said:


> The Germans didn't begin keeping records until October 1940. German civilian air raid deaths:
> 
> 1940
> October, November, December - 349
> ...



Those British deaths were the sowing of the wind

The German figures for 40-42 are Harris' "gentle zephyrs of last summer."

After that the figures from 43 through to the end are the reaping of the whirlwind.

All exactly as promised by Harris at the beginning of June 1942.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Readie (Dec 11, 2012)

stona said:


> Those British deaths were the sowing of the wind
> 
> The German figures for 40-42 are Harris' "gentle zephyrs of last summer."
> 
> ...



Quite so Steve quite so....


----------



## stug3 (Jan 9, 2013)

The destruction around St Paul's Cathedral caused by air raids on London is softened by a heavy dusting of snow. A mobile crane and truck can be seen at work to clear up some of the debris, January 1942


----------

